# 8dpo - lotiony cm & achy uterus?



## wavescrash

I know nothing about cm & what each kind means during your cycle haha. I went to the bathroom earlier and just noticed a lot of lotiony cm. I remember reading a post/website describing what the various types of cm can mean when ttc but I can't find it now so I thought I'd ask here.

Is lotiony cm a good sign? Anyone ever experience an achy/sore uterus and wind up pregnant? I don't recall it as a symptom in previous pregnancies but I can't knock the feeling of it today.

Thanks ladies. Good luck to those in their 2ww!!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Me! 
I cramped near on everyday of the tww, and had creamy cm right thro also 
Usually dry after ov
But diff people do vary 
I went off my previous month n they were so diff
Gl hun


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!!

It's been so long since I've had a period/ovulated (pregnant Aug 2011-April 2012, then had the Implanon inserted) so I honestly don't remember what's "normal" for me after ovulation and whatnot haha.

I just know that all day there's been so much cm (lotiony) that I've kept running to the bathroom to make sure AF didn't arrive or something.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I'm getting so confused by my cm too. Im 5 dpo, today there was noticeably more than usual. It was white/milky and quite wet, like thin lotiony. I checked a few times and sometimes it would be drier and sticky then once when I wiped there was like EWCM that stretched a bit from the tp. Wtf is going on? Good sign, I haven't been charting long but I'm pretty sure my cm dries up post o


----------



## spanzee

Hi ladies im getting this too im 8/9 dpo.
Iv been having this CM for the past few days!

Im just hoping its good news!
Im getting cramping too so i know how you feel! xx


----------



## sarahlouise86

I've also had tbd lotion like cm the past day it's increasing. I'm also feel achy around my abdomen and sire back/hips xx


----------



## wavescrash

Well fx it's a good sign for all of us!

I caved & tested early this morning... bfn. I expected it so I'm not upset or anything but it would have been nice to start the day off with some good news lol.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Ooo wat tests r u using hun? 
Ill be stalking


----------



## spanzee

I did the same!
I know its too early as if anything i would have implanted yesterday or today aha! i had little pinkish discharge yesterday.
but i still go ahead and do it!
Disheartening a little, but i know im not out yet! xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm only halfway on the TWW so I'm gonna keep my house test free for as long as I can! I'm having some twinges and for the past two nights not sleeping as well and needing to pee in the middle of the night which I usually don't. Fx for all our signs lol imaginary or not!! ;)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup just waiting for each day to roll by!


----------



## wavescrash

pipsbabybean said:


> Ooo wat tests r u using hun?
> Ill be stalking

I ordered these ones: https://www.ebay.com/itm/330763493550


Had that achy uterus feeling almost all day, cramps here & there, bloating, nausea. With previous pregnancies, sore boobs & nausea were my telltale signs but so far my boobs aren't that sore so who knows.


----------



## pipsbabybean

Have u tested huni?


----------



## spanzee

Hows everyone getting on?
Im still getting - really feel like im out today!
Got 3 days before AF is due to make an appearance though.
Everyones telling me not to lose hope.

One minute i really think i could be next minute i feel like im out and just wanna sit and cry!
BAD MOOD SWINGS OR WHATT!

Anyone else feel like this? :( xx


----------



## deedeedee

wavescrash said:


> pipsbabybean said:
> 
> 
> Ooo wat tests r u using hun?
> Ill be stalking
> 
> I ordered these ones: https://www.ebay.com/itm/330763493550
> 
> 
> Had that achy uterus feeling almost all day, cramps here & there, bloating, nausea. With previous pregnancies, sore boobs & nausea were my telltale signs but so far my boobs aren't that sore so who knows.Click to expand...

Snap! I feel the same!!! My been having twinges In my b&bs but they are just the same as any other day??? Been havering aches and twinges like af but today its settled down??? My cm was dry but now it wet/thin lotion??? Af due tomo!!!


----------



## deedeedee

Span: I feel you Hun, I'm the same!!!


----------



## spanzee

Theres a post on here will all my signs/symptoms. theres like 14 of them!
and iv never had most of them before!

Really feel like im out after - test today. im 9/10 dpo.
Nothing at all not even a very faint! 

OH said well its still early you got 3 days till AF is due yet. dont lose hope.
But i really cant help it. Realy having a low down day. Just burst into tears for no reason at all! :( xx

I wish you luck ladies!! xx


----------



## deedeedee

spanzee said:


> Theres a post on here will all my signs/symptoms. theres like 14 of them!
> and iv never had most of them before!
> 
> Really feel like im out after - test today. im 9/10 dpo.
> Nothing at all not even a very faint!
> 
> OH said well its still early you got 3 days till AF is due yet. dont lose hope.
> But i really cant help it. Realy having a low down day. Just burst into tears for no reason at all! :( xx
> 
> I wish you luck ladies!! xx

Hugs xxx

He's right it is still early!

I tested at 11dpo.... Bfn of course.... Don't even know why I tested coz I never get a pos until af is late... I'm just one of them late bfp girls (ive had 5 pregnancys )....which is why I'm not poas until she's late.... Plenty of us out there... You could be one too!!


----------



## spanzee

Yeah. Thanks.
It is early i know but im impatient 
Just gotta wait and see.
All my signs and symptoms would fit with pg most of them are completely abnormal for me! xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup, just wait and see... The days are really starting to drag! Ughhh


----------



## spanzee

I know that feeling!
only three/four days to go. but omg dont i know it! :( xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm thinking more and more I'm gonna cave lol but bein 7 dpo and being only halfway til I wanted to test on the 1 st... We'll see how long I last! Due for AF on the 29


----------



## spanzee

Im due either the 27th or 28th!
iv caved already! but its all its done is dissapoint and a :bfn:!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I def dont want a bfn!! It's so disappointing and makes you think you're crazy!! I think ill be able to wait for AF though... She did some funny spotting 5 days early last cycle so I won't be fooled this time!!


----------



## spanzee

ahhh :) gl hun xx


----------



## wavescrash

deedeedee said:


> Snap! I feel the same!!! My been having twinges In my b&bs but they are just the same as any other day??? Been havering aches and twinges like af but today its settled down??? My cm was dry but now it wet/thin lotion??? Af due tomo!!!

My cm has been all over the place. 8dpo it was lotiony and then it got really thin/watery with some lotiony bits here & there. Then it seemed to dry up a little and then got really heavy (there was a lot, as opposed to none) again... watery/lotiony. I'm not sure when I'm actually due for AF seeing as I haven't had a period since August 2011 lol. I was pregnant, had post-partum bleeding & then had the Implanon put in, never having had a period while it was in. So I'm just testing every day now lol.



spanzee said:


> Really feel like im out after - test today. im 9/10 dpo.
> Nothing at all not even a very faint!

I feel ya! I'm 10dpo and have tested 3x, all were BFN. However I've been reading a lot and saw many women say they tested in the morning and it was a BFN. The test was stark white aside from the control line. They tested that night & got a BFP. That being said, I'm testing when I wake up and right before I go to bed lol.

I tested with FMU & right before bed yesterday at 9dpo - BFN
Tested this morning with FMU at 10dpo - BFN

I say we just POAS until BFP lol.


----------



## spanzee

Yeah im just testing till i get the BFP i think!
I really think theres a good chance i could be. Only because of how i feel things happening to me that have NEVER EVER happened before. Never been on BC so that couldnt affect anything either.
OH thinks 70/30 that I am! ahaa! dead excited!
Hope we get our :bfp:'s soon! im so impatient! xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya I'm getting really antsy here too... I just msg'd on a different thread to someone who was talking about Dollarama (dollar store in Canada) cheapies, trying to see if they're any good... Might just indulge myself.... but at the same time I hate :bfn: I almost wanna wait it out.... ugh can't decide


----------



## wavescrash

I know what you mean. I've seen so many people saying they got a BFN or really faint positive on an internet cheapie like the ones I'm using but got a BFP on a FRER so part of me wants to spend the $$$ on that but I don't want to waste it on a BFN lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Another stark white BFN but I thought I'd share my 10dpo FMU tests... I tweaked it like crazy in Photoshop hoping to catch a glimpse of something at all but nothing. Nothing at all lol.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo FMU.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11









10dpo FMU2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's not worth the money to do a million FRERs, she replied and said to not trust the Dollarama ones... so that's out. Back on my initial waiting plan! And yes, I don't see anything on those ones unfortunately :( Not out til :witch: comes


----------



## spanzee

Im using IC for now. I got a clearblue left over from a scare i had before. (still in date got pack of two only needed one)
so any hint of a + ill redo it on CB!

Heres my HPT from today. Absoloutely NADA. Stark WHITE! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image_opt.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya it's a small pic so I can't even say, but I'll believe you. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome to the stark white BFN club!!! Onto the next testing day lol!


----------



## spanzee

wavescrash said:


> Welcome to the stark white BFN club!!! Onto the next testing day lol!

Tell me about it. Still early days yet. i got 3/4 Days before Af is due!



OurLilFlu said:


> Ya it's a small pic so I can't even say, but I'll believe you. Keep on keeping on!

I am Keeping on till i get that :bfp:!


----------



## deedeedee

Span its still early Hun..... Wait till af is late like me!


----------



## spanzee

deedeedee said:


> Span its still early Hun..... Wait till af is late like me!

Yeah, even if i cave before weekend i think im not gonna think much of it because of it still being early xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

deedeedee said:


> Span its still early Hun..... Wait till af is late like me!


And like me!! Turns out the Dollarama tests are crap and I don't wanna waste $ on :bfn: so back to plan A waiting til :af: no shows!


----------



## deedeedee

OurLilFlu said:


> deedeedee said:
> 
> 
> Span its still early Hun..... Wait till af is late like me!
> 
> 
> And like me!! Turns out the Dollarama tests are crap and I don't wanna waste $ on :bfn: so back to plan A waiting til :af: no shows!Click to expand...

Yaaayyy for all the waiters!!!! Whoop whoop were still in!!!! Fxd for us all!!


----------



## spanzee

deedeedee said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deedeedee said:
> 
> 
> Span its still early Hun..... Wait till af is late like me!
> 
> 
> And like me!! Turns out the Dollarama tests are crap and I don't wanna waste $ on :bfn: so back to plan A waiting til :af: no shows!Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaayyy for all the waiters!!!! Whoop whoop were still in!!!! Fxd for us all!!Click to expand...

Hopefully we get our :bfp:'s KEEP ME UPDATED LADIES! xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

Yup now I'm back to being a commited wait-er! Go team! AF won't know what to do, she'll just have to bugger off! That's my theory at least :thumbup:


----------



## spanzee

OurLilFlu said:


> Yup now I'm back to being a commited wait-er! Go team! AF won't know what to do, she'll just have to bugger off! That's my theory at least :thumbup:

Ooooo i like the idea of that!


----------



## deedeedee

OurLilFlu said:


> Yup now I'm back to being a commited wait-er! Go team! AF won't know what to do, she'll just have to bugger off! That's my theory at least :thumbup:

Lol yeah bugger off af!!!... Think that should be a new thread!..... We shall not give up our place in this waiting game.... We will stand strong together and gesture with 'the finger' in the face of af!!!.... Up yours af!!!! On ya way.


----------



## spanzee

deedeedee said:


> OurLilFlu said:
> 
> 
> Yup now I'm back to being a commited wait-er! Go team! AF won't know what to do, she'll just have to bugger off! That's my theory at least :thumbup:
> 
> Lol yeah bugger off af!!!... Think that should be a new thread!..... We shall not give up our place in this waiting game.... We will stand strong together and gesture with 'the finger' in the face of af!!!.... Up yours af!!!! On ya way.Click to expand...

Loving this!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah exactly!! REBELLION!:growlmad::devil:


----------



## spanzee

we will stand and protest :)!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha nice!!!

Like I mentioned before, I haven't had AF since August 2011 before I got pregnant. Gave birth last April and had some post-partum bleeding but my cycles never regulated before I had the Implanon put in & then I never had a period while on that. I haven't had one since it was removed either and I've heard some women say they didn't get their period for 2 months after having it removed.

So I either wait forever & suddenly I have a big ol' baby bump to tell me I'm pregnant or I just keep testing. I'd rather know asap and since I don't have a time frame to say "AF is late... something must be going on!" I figure I'll just test each day haha.

Had random bouts of nausea today but they were pretty fleeting. Still have that achy uterus feeling going on. I have some cramping due to constipation but I also have the aches down lower too. It feels like my uterus is expanding almost... kind of what I remember round ligament pain feeling like during my pregnancies. Dull lower back pain. I had a headache last night & have had another one most of today. Bloated like crazy.

I'm so impatient. I want to know right now hahaha. Especially since I have no idea when AF should arrive to tell me I'm out & to move onto the next cycle.


----------



## wavescrash

I went back & looked at an online journal where I documented my 2ww with my last pregnancy (Aug 2011) to compare symptoms.

----------

8dpo - Last cycle I had all these other symptoms. Super sore/swollen nipples. Boobs doubled in size. Headaches. Frequent urination. This time I'm just tired and having trouble sleeping (I think I did last time but forget) and my boobs are kind of sore and slightly larger & I'm a bit bloated.

9dpo - I'm pretty bummed that I don't have as many overwhelming symptoms as last month. My boobs didn't double in size. My nipples don't hurt. No constant headaches. So far all I can say is I'm bloated but that happened last month. It happens every month. I feel a bit nauseous when eating and have no appetite but who knows if that's even a symptom or if it's something else.

10dpo - Yesterday I felt a bit nauseous when I ate my dinner and afterward. Today I've been nauseous for most of the day and then I napped for about 3 hours after work.

14dpo - My boobs are also k i l l i n g me. Went out to dinner and the mall with my Dad earlier and when he hugged me goodbye, it hurt so bad. This morning Autumn laid on me and her head rest on them... it killed. They just ache. Hurt so bad. I've had some bouts of nausea - some that last awhile, some that come & go. I've been completely drained the last few days, so fatigued and having sleepless nights.

17dpo - BFP with FMU on FRER

----------

So far, I seem to be dealing with much of the same. My "symptoms" aren't on overload, my boobs aren't exactly killing me yet. They ache here and there & just within the last hour have they really actually hurt. Right now they kind of tingle (similar to how they felt when I was breastfeeding/letdown) & ache toward the top & out toward my armpits. Just started getting headaches yesterday. Bloated. Bouts of nausea. Sleepless nights (I'm tossing & turning like crazy.)

Of course, it could be just totally coincidental but I like the idea that it's going to lead to the same outcome haha. I went to the bathroom as soon as I got home from work (a little over an hour ago) and have only had 2 sips of soda but already feel like I'm going to pee my pants haha.

Clearly I'm just ridiculously hopeful & reading way too much into everything but whatever... it's helping to pass the time lol.


----------



## OurLilFlu

Man I wish I had something to compare to, did you keep a journal the whole pregnancy or was it part of your fertility planning


----------



## wavescrash

It's an online journal I've had for years and years, so I used it during my pregnancy as well but it wasn't _strictly_ used for ttc/pregnancies or anything like that.


----------



## LillyTame

Stalking you ladies :wave: the title caught my eye and I'm also a part of the Stark White BFN club! I'm 8dpo...only tested because it's OH's B-day, wouldn't it have been lovely to get a BFP?!

Well, just had to stalk...it would be awesome if we all got to be bump buddies :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck!!!!

Fingers crossed we all get our BFPs in the next few days because this is one club I have no desire to be a member of lol!


----------



## wavescrash

This is rather pointless but I thought I'd share a comparison of how bloated I've become haha.

The first picture was taken on April 10th, the day I had my Implanon removed & the other was taken tonight at 10dpo. I've gotten pretty bloated with AF but I just remember when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter in 2011, I spent the first several weeks keeping it a secret but feared I wouldn't be able to hide it with how bloated I was. I got seriously bloated in the first several weeks of that pregnancy so of course I'm reading too into it this time around hoping it means something lol.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo bloat compare.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## deedeedee

Waves- I found my old calendar from ttc my son back in 2003!.... Doesn't really help me much as I didn't get any symptoms until a week after af was due.... My bbs didn't start to get sore until cd 27 and that was it... I will post my comparison from last pregnancy.

Every pregnancy is different Hun!!!

Ps.... Your belly looks the same as mine.... ???... I remember a friend asking if I had twins when I was 5wks with my son as my bloat was so big!!.... Fxd for us all xxx


----------



## spanzee

Morning Ladies.
Catching up on the new posts :haha:
Its nice to see a new member!
As im ttc #1 i have nothing to compare to.

another :bfn: at 9/10 dpo.
i know how you feel about just wanting to know waves.

My boobs are so so sore i cant touch them, clothing against them hurts so bad. Even through PMS my boobs dont hurt so this us completely new for me! xx

Also my stomach has bloated A LOT even my OH has noticed, some of my tighter clothes dont fit me! hoping its a good sign.

fx'd for our :bfp: 's xx


----------



## deedeedee

Ok girls here's my comparison as promised from my previous pregnancy in 2003! I had no symptoms until af was due!

Cd27- bigger boobs
Cd28- bigger boobs
Cd29- bigger boobs & constipated
Cd30- bigger boobs & constipated & emotional
Cd31- huge boobs!
Cd32- Sore boobs & cramps
Cd33- Sore boobs
Cd34- sore boobs
Cd35- sore boobs & cramps
Cd35- sore boobs & cramps
Cd37- sore boobs & cramps & thick white cm..... This is when I knew I should test!!!

Bfp!!!

This time I've had nothing until today cd28 sore boobs! & the odd cramp/twinge for a few days.


----------



## spanzee

Fx'd for you Dee, every pregnancy is different so it wouldnt be exactly the same anyway. Dont loose hope! xx


----------



## wavescrash

deedeedee said:


> Ps.... Your belly looks the same as mine.... ???... I remember a friend asking if I had twins when I was 5wks with my son as my bloat was so big!!.... Fxd for us all xxx

Well I'm thinking the bloat is pretty much unrelated because it's not nearly as bad today. I know they say you're most bloated at night & that picture was taken rather late last night. I'm still a bit bloated today but definitely not as bad as I was last night.




spanzee said:


> My boobs are so so sore i cant touch them, clothing against them hurts so bad. Even through PMS my boobs dont hurt so this us completely new for me! xx

With my last pregnancy, my boobs didn't really hurt during the 2ww but as soon as I got my BFP, they hurt SO BAD. Just like you described - hurts even for clothing to touch them. Hope that's a good sign for you! Mine are just achy. They would be sore here & there and then last night after work, I was sitting here on BnB & they just started to hurt a lot. Mostly on the upper half & outside toward my armpits and it was that way for several hours. It wasn't so bad when I woke up this morning but over the course of the day, they've started hurting the same way/as much as they were last night. 




deedeedee said:


> Cd37- sore boobs & cramps & thick white cm..... This is when I knew I should test!!!

I'm totally ignorant when it comes to CM and what it can mean so forgive me but why was thick white cm a sign for you? Or why is it a sign in general? I've noticed I've had cm like that for a portion of today whereas it was pretty light/dry this morning.


AFM - Tested again last night before bed (don't remember if I updated about it or not) & then again this morning with FMU and both were BFN. I only got about 4 hours of sleep and my urine didn't look that concentrated this morning so maybe that affected it but I'm just willing to bet it's either too early to test still or I'm just not pregnant haha.

Like I mentioned above, my boobs are rather sore/achy today. The achy uterus feeling seems to have gone away for the most part. Still a bit bloated but I'm thinking it's due to constipation. I've stopped taking the iron supplement to see if that helps.

I'm getting really impatient haha. Especially with having sore boobs & bouts of nausea. That's what made me test in the past but I don't remember how it felt/how bad it was to compare haha.


----------



## deedeedee

Cd30...... Now 2days late.... Bfn fmu! :(


----------



## spanzee

Your still not out Dee! You might just have to wait for your BFP.
iv realised im 10dpo. still early for me. BFN for now.
Seen OH today he thinks i am with things that have changed body wise that have never happened before!
no sign of AF and shes due monday. Its now sat 4pm. 
Still got fx'd for us all.

Any news waves? xx


----------



## wavescrash

Dee - Maybe you implanted later than the average 6 days so it's taking a little longer for the hormones to build up. FX for you!

13dpo - still a BFN. Boobs still hurt like nobodies business though so we shall see.


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies I am wondering if I could join as I have some symptoms that are making me go crazy!! I think I need some big dose of reality, so please be honest!

1-6DPO cramping much like continuing O pains. (which were particularly bad this time) 4DPO had a baby dream!!

7DPO stitch like pains, like I walked to fast!! (didn't really do much, same thing happened last bfp, same day)

8DPO stitch pains continue, then in the middle of the night had very very bad aches that woke me up. Had a band nights sleep, lots of hot flashes. (same thing happened last bfp, same day)

9DPO woke up fatigued and yawing all day! Aches still there, feeling like I am catching a cold. sleeplessness

10DPO more crazy dreams, headache, dry mouth, little bit of nausea, still mild achiness.
slept good

11DPO very bad sleep again last night. More hot flashes. everything the same as day before just no dreams....

P.S. My boobs didn't change much after right away after my third PG. it took what felt like forever for my boobs to catch up last time!! I am a member of the itty bitty titty club so any increase is welcomed LOL


----------



## spanzee

Welcome allforthegirl! 
Hoping that they are good signs for you!

waves; ahh still hope though! dont lose hope! xx


----------



## deedeedee

Thanks waves.... I hope yr right!

3 days late cd31.... Still no af


----------



## spanzee

Its looking good Dee!
Af is due tomorrow for me! fx'd she stays away! xx


----------



## wavescrash

14 dpo - still a BFN.

I'm starting to think all symptoms are just related to having the Implanon removed and that I'm not pregnant. I just can't ignore the fact that I felt very obvious ovulation pains so I know I ovulated... I just don't know when AF should be showing up since this is my first "cycle" off Implanon. I'd just rather she show already so that I can move onto the next and have a better idea of when to expect her the _next_ time to know if she's late or whatever.

It's so annoying though because last night I had _the_ most vivid dream (rather... nightmare) and my boobs have been hurting for days now. And for the first time just this morning they look bigger/feel bigger.


----------



## spanzee

wavescrash said:


> 14 dpo - still a BFN.
> 
> I'm starting to think all symptoms are just related to having the Implanon removed and that I'm not pregnant. I just can't ignore the fact that I felt very obvious ovulation pains so I know I ovulated... I just don't know when AF should be showing up since this is my first "cycle" off Implanon. I'd just rather she show already so that I can move onto the next and have a better idea of when to expect her the _next_ time to know if she's late or whatever.
> 
> It's so annoying though because last night I had _the_ most vivid dream (rather... nightmare) and my boobs have been hurting for days now. And for the first time just this morning they look bigger/feel bigger.

Aww waves im sure it will work out fine. your not out till she shows her face! xx


----------

